# Kurt Angle to fight in UFC?



## Clark Kent (May 26, 2007)

*Kurt Angle to fight in UFC?
By Silent Bob - Sat, 26 May 2007 05:28:26 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

Source - PWInsider.com

During a press conference with the MMA media 5-24-2007, UFC President Dana White said that he and TNA star Kurt Angle are in negotiations and that Angle has made it clear he's serious about fighting in MMA. White noted that he feels that Angle would need six months of training before making a debut.

Angle has been making noises about fighting MMA for some time.  


Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 27, 2007)

As fas as tecnical knowledge he most certianly has it.  As to can he realy take a punch, I don't know but I guess we would find out.
Cab his neck take the punishment any more??


----------



## terryl965 (May 27, 2007)

I would agree with the neck being able to take the punishment but as far as him taking a punch I believe the man can.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 27, 2007)

I would be very happy to watch him excel in a venue that can showcase his physical skill set as opposed to focusing on his showmanship.  He is a phenominal athlete and if he can take it medically, I know he's got the heart for it.


----------

